# If you LOVE a long coated Hav....



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

.... DON'T look at these pics! LOL

Groomer said Tillie did great with the clippers.
It IS going to take a LOT of getting used to! LOL Her legs look SO long and her little tiny bottom, is so TINY. LOL She just looks itty bitty... the cats hissed at her, like what the HECK is THAT!? LOL But I am already looking forward to putting her harness on her for a walk! it's not going to take 10 minutes of digging around in all the hair to latch it! LOL
Wooooot!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Well Tammy, I do like long coated Havs, but she does look cute. The groomer did a nice job. Too funny about the cats. I have one of my cats shaved down and I love it.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Dear little Tillie looks very happy,and pleased with herself and so she should, she's a very pretty girl,only a pretty girl can get away with a short hair cut!LOL.
How is the tear staining going,I couldn't see it in the pics, is it clearing up?


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks girls! I just can't get over these LONG legs!! LOL I seriously thought they were about 1/2 the length they really are!
Lizzie's mom~ yes, her tear staining has gotten better!! It isn't totally gone, but I would say 70% better for SURE!!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww...she looks very sweet and soft with short hair!! Gosh..I see what you mean by long legs...and she looks so little. What have you been using for the eye stains??


----------



## JMGracie (Mar 30, 2011)

Adorable! It's always amazing how little body there is under all that hair.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

I think she looks very sweet....and definitely looks happy. One thing we had to play with was balancing the face with the body..the first time Kipling was cut his head was still too bushy so it looked a tad off balance but we got more and more brave and by trimming him just a bit more it helped. Tillie looks like Kipling did the first time but less bushy than he was..next time, you might ask the groomer to pay attention to the neck area so that the transition from body to bushier head is even more seamless... minor suggestion though. She looks adorable.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks everyone! I am relieved to have it OVER with. LOL and anxious to grow it OUT. ha ha ha... I really did love the length she was and hope to be able to maintain that once this whole blowing coat business is OVER! 
I have been used Tylan powder for the tearing. It seemed to get worse before it SLOWLY started getting better. She still has some red staining, but I think it is "old" staining.
Is it horrible, that now that she is shaved down, I'm not as "proud" to show her off...? and kind of hesitant to take her anywhere??


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

She looks just like my guys did when they were shaved down. In a couple of weeks it will fill in some. She looks adorable just the way she is though. You're going to love not dealing with the mats for awhile. Just enjoy her.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks! I am enjoying her, but she does look awfully pitiful! LOL
it IS awesome to let her run and play in the backyard and not worry about everything getting stuck to her, take 1/2 an hr to brush her out when she comes in, when petting her I can just enjoy scratching her and not look for matts... and her harness goes on SO fast, it is awesome... LOL oh and she isn't biting at the matts and making them worse every 5 minutes! I guess there are positives and negatives to both long and short hair... I am curious what my husband will say when he gets home! LOL
The kids were like, that is NOT Tillie... but then they felt her and said she feels like velvet and that that they wish there was a blanket that soft. LOL I told them, heck we probably COULD have made a blanket out of what they shaved off of her!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

TilliesMom said:


> Thanks! I am enjoying her, but she does look awfully pitiful! LOL
> it IS awesome to let her run and play in the backyard and not worry about everything getting stuck to her, take 1/2 an hr to brush her out when she comes in, when petting her I can just enjoy scratching her and not look for matts... and her harness goes on SO fast, it is awesome... LOL oh and she isn't biting at the matts and making them worse every 5 minutes! I guess there are positives and negatives to both long and short hair... I am curious what my husband will say when he gets home! LOL
> The kids were like, that is NOT Tillie... but then they felt her and said she feels like velvet and that that they wish there was a blanket that soft. LOL *I told them, heck we probably COULD have made a blanket out of what they shaved off of her*!


Emphasis, mine. When Milo was done the first time, I swore there was more of him in the trash bin than attached to the leash when we went home.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Your DH probably won't recognize her! LOL


----------



## hutsonshouse (Oct 14, 2010)

I LOVE the long hair, but I like the short too! I just brushed/combed Gibbs again tonight, and my last sentence was, "you will be losing some of this hair at your next bath"  I clipped about an inch off of Probie last bath and only "trimmed" Gibbs. I use scissors, so it takes a while! 
Like they say, it is hair and it will grow back


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

It is hard to get used to and I agree with Geri - after a week or two it will settle in and you'll love it. I know my kids were not pleased at first but this is how Kipling looks to us now and he feels just like a chinchilla. We love it.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Tammie, she looks so cute - and tiny!!! You and she will enjoy it so much this summer. It should definitely keep the mats at bay.


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

awwh so cute, but so different!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Tammie, Tellie looks cute! I am not looking forward to he blowing coat as I have said I think I got lucky that Maddie is a short haired Havanese I keep thinking she will have a spurt. Zoey is going to have a tangle or two or tuns. I hope it happens after our first show


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Ha ha ha Geri, TOTALLY! LOL
Suzi.. is Maddie really a short coated Hav!? LOL or is her hair just not very thick?
Tillie's coat WAS very cottony and oh so thick.. too much so!
We are already enjoying her short coat! She can be FREE! and being that the temps are rising rapidly, I think I did it at just the right time! It was almost 80 today ... and I am looking forward to letting her run in the sprinklers and giving her a bath I'll barely have to blow dry her for 5 minutes and she'll be go to GO.  Although like I said, she does look awfully pitiful!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ahhhh, she looks like she has a lion cut She will be so easy to groom and nice and cool for the summer!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh, Tammy, I think she is cute as heck! I would love to see Augie with short hair, but not brave enough yet to try it. I love the way the long coats flow when they run, but I think the puppy cuts are very cute too. They look like....well....puppies again. And it always amazes me how long their legs look with the short coats. And I love Tillie's fanny in that first picture!


----------



## Annie Clark (Nov 6, 2008)

I think she is adorable! I love long and short hair hair but I think Nala prefers to be nice and clipped. She always seems happy with a cut!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, Linda, I love her fanny too! from the back it looks SOOOOOO tiny now!
and yes, she does have a lion cut.. when my son saw her, he said she looks like a bobble head!  oh, but it is kind of awesome not to have to fight aLL the hair to get her harness on, to let her run in the sprinklers and not fret about the hr+ of grooming/blowdrying/combing that is to follow AND I am loving giving her a "full body massage" ... she is slowly getting used to it, as are we. I still miss her longer hair and am anxious for it to grow out, but will certainly enjoy it while it is short! I "groomed" her today, it was like 5 minutes, combed out her ears, muzzle and tail. DONE. LOL


----------



## IWANTAHAVANESE (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't have a havanese yet, but she looks absoltely adorable with the short hair...Doesnt look strange to me


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Aww she looks soo cute. Ninja was shaved down a few times. Is it just me or do they seem so bouncy when they are shaved? I remember Ninja running around like crazy for the first few days after LOL.

Regardless, she looks so cuteee...and watch it start growing back in 3 weeks


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, I did not get her shaved down a day too soon. It has gotten SOOOO hot and Tillie is panting SO much, poor girl... I know she is thankful to have all that beautiful hair gone. And I CAN see it growing back already! LOL I feel like she can be a "DOG" now that all that hair is gone!  get dirty, wet, run in the sprinklers, wade in the river...


----------



## Kirby (Mar 7, 2011)

I think Tillie looks just lovely! She must feel so good too! I love the long hair Havanese look...the beautiful blowing silk hair...so pretty...BUT for me...and for Kirby, it's a short cut that is best. He feels better and I feel better knowing I'm not constantly brushing him. I commend the owners that have the long haired Havs...They are just beautiful, just so beautiful...but Kirby and I are lazy....we are! Tillie looks so pretty!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks! Ya, I can totally see me getting lazy and keeping her hair short.. maybe. LOL depends on how the matting goes as her hair grows!


----------



## IWANTAHAVANESE (Nov 14, 2010)

Tilliesmom, your dog is sooo adorable..Enjoying reading thru..Wish we had a Havanese..Im praying my daughter wont be allergic to them....Its depressing as we think she is allergic to dogs now, and she is also allergic to peanuts  
I love the look of the short hair, I actually think I would prefer it over the longer coat..


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Hope your dreams come true someday! they really are an amazing addition to most families,I think! I wonder if you know anyone with a hav or any breeders nearby so you could take your daughter over for an extended visit to see how she does??
I am really enjoying the low maitnence of Tillie's short coat... but miss her long coat a little.


----------



## IWANTAHAVANESE (Nov 14, 2010)

well, the breeder we would buy from is about an hr away..But I wish I could just find a closer family that would let us visit even if we met at a park so my daughter could touch the dog alot..Honestly, wheneve I tell people I want a Havanese, they all say they never heard of these dogs..
If anyone lives in Central NJ, I would love to meet a little Havanese..Ive never ever seen them in person yet!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

an hr away is awesome though! Just make a day of it and go spend some time with her and her dogs!! We drove nearly 4 hrs to meet some Havs and ended up getting Tillie from a breeder 10 hours (one way.) North of us. It's worth the time and the drive, especially not knowing if your daughter will be able to handle them or not. 
I think NJ is pretty small and I know I've seen some other members on the forum that are from there... hopefully you can hook up with some of them!!


----------



## IWANTAHAVANESE (Nov 14, 2010)

Thank you!!! Yes, when the time is right for a puppy, we will definitely be visiting there....


----------



## Beanie (Aug 30, 2009)

She looks cute...but I know what you mean...Beanie's coat is long and she looks adorable in it...but summer is coming and I'm not looking forward to dealing with all the stuff that will stick to her coat...yikes! It's been about a year since she has been trimmed!!! I'm not looking forward to seeing my Havanese converted into a poodle ) haha! Here she is the first time she was groomed last year...and before at 6 months...those long, Havi coats are so cute! Don't even ask which one I like better!!!


----------

